# authorized_keys command="..."



## graudeejs (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm trying to create my own git repository hosting to switch form github.com 

So far everything was ok, but there is one issue I can't figure out, why it doesn't work

in my ~/.ssh/authorized_keys I have:

```
command="/bin/echo ok" ssh-rsa [b]ssh_pub_key[/b] username@
```

I use */bin/ls /* simply to test command="...", because original command didn't work.
Now when I try to connect to ssh


```
$ ssh -i ~/.ssh/private_key -p 50432 -l username 123.123.123.123
fatal: unrecognized command '/bin/echo ok'
Connection to main.bsdroot.lv closed.
```

Any ideas, what the hell?

sshd(8)


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 6, 2010)

Freeking found the problem...

When I created account, I set shell to be */usr/local/libexec/git-core/git-shell*, because at that time, I thought I'll be using it....

Now when I reset shell back to /bin/sh everything works again


----------

